# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Godot Engine 3.0 - Dsactiver la fusion auto des sommets lors de l'importation d'objets 3D

## themoye

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis face  un problme lorsque j'importe un objet 3D (en gltf 2.0 et collada) : certaines faces sont manquantes / fusionnes, on dirait que Godot soude certains sommets qu'il considre trop proches les uns des autres par rapport  la taille de l'objet.

Exemple simple ci dessous :

Un cube de 50cm de cot avec un bevel d'un cm, export en gltf 2.0 depuis Blender.



Tout va bien, l'objet import est conforme  celui export depuis Blender.
Mais si je duplique les faces du cube disons 3m plus haut et 3m plus bas, Godot me bousille les bevels.



L c'est un exemple  la con, mais j'ai le mme problme avec tous les objets.
J'ai cherch dans les options d'import (node Spatial, import comme scne), mais rien concernant une fusion automatique.

Un peu d'aide ? Merci  ::D:

----------

